# Oakum quality ain't what it used to be



## Pronosaur (Aug 31, 2009)

It's getting hard to find quality oakum these days as most so-called plumbers under the age of 40 don't even know what it looks like. So I was wondering how many of the real pro's here have gone back to picking their own oakum, and what's yer favourite method?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Pronosaur said:


> It's getting hard to find quality oakum these days as most so-called plumbers under the age of 40 don't even know what it looks like. So I was wondering how many of the real pro's here have gone back to picking their own oakum, and what's yer favourite method?


I don't doubt that at all! Last time I used oakum, it wasn't for plumbing. It was for packing between the planks of a wooden fishing boat. Still available at the shipyards.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Pronosaur said:


> It's getting hard to find quality oakum these days as most so-called plumbers under the age of 40 don't even know what it looks like. So I was wondering how many of the real pro's here have gone back to picking their own oakum, and what's yer favourite method?


 Head on over to the introduction part of the forum and give us an intro. Tell us how long you been a plumber, what kind of shop you run be it service or new construction, and so on. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

last time for me was on wooden hot tub. breid..........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I am only 31, but I used it when I was an apprentice in long island, new york. We still poured lead joints on some bell and spigot cast-iron jobs about 10 years ago. They may still. I hardly use cast-iron any more (mostly residential service work) and I haven't poured a lead joint in long time.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Geez, I haven't used that in years.


----------



## Pronosaur (Aug 31, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Head on over to the introduction part of the forum and give us an intro. Tell us how long you been a plumber, what kind of shop you run be it service or new construction, and so on. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


Some mornings it feels like I've been doing plumbing since the Julius Cæsar invented the aqueduct, but it's actually only since the 50s when my old man taught me how to sweat copper (with his father's gasoline-powered, pump-up blow torch). Now I do design-build construction and remod work. On remods of older places I run into everything you can imagine and them some.

My favourite: a Shæffer beer can (one of the old steel ones, pre-pop-top) with the bottom and top can-openered out spliced into a CI vent line with friction tape.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Pronosaur said:


> Some mornings it feels like I've been doing plumbing since the Julius Cæsar invented the aqueduct, but it's actually only since the 50s when my old man taught me how to sweat copper (with his father's gasoline-powered, pump-up blow torch). Now I do design-build construction and remod work. On remods of older places I run into everything you can imagine and them some.
> 
> My favourite: a Shæffer beer can (one of the old steel ones, pre-pop-top) with the bottom and top can-openered out spliced into a CI vent line with friction tape.


Give us an intro please.

THanks


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Give us an intro please.
> 
> THanks


Yes, this standard procedure, or code if you prefer.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Please do give us an intro here:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/

Thanks.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Bill said:


> Please do give us an intro here:
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/
> 
> Thanks.


 why he just did


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i never made my own oakum? but i can purchase it if needed through my supply house. i pour maybe 2 to 3 joints a year


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

They quit using oakum around our shop the exact same day i started plumbing I remember it well. It was cold and raining....the wind howling and I couldn't believe my ears when I heared my new boss yell "This oakum is not made good anymore,and I'm not using it" Everyone was talkin about it in the breakroom for weeks.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I just bought a bag of horse hair today at the local hardware store. Same oakum I've been using for years. It was a little dry, so I sprayed it w/ some cutter oil, worked great.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, head on over to the Intro forum and give us a bit of a who are. Standard procedure around these parts. Lookin' forward to giving you a welcome, sir. 

:heh: Ol' Geo, who introduced me to this trade had a pretty good recipe for making oakum. . . horse hair, goldenrod and neatsfoot oil were the prime ingredients I think. PITA to make it into a workable product but, boy oh boy, could you yarn a mean joint with it. Sure miss the old guy.

_My response was from back on first page. *sigh* A day late and a dollar short as usual._


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Whats the big deal with all the intro nazi's, im pretty sure he gave one in this thread already, is it possible that anyone could lighten up around here? or should we have more people threaten to leave or quit or whatever people keep crying about?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Kyle181 said:


> Whats the big deal with all the intro nazi's, im pretty sure he gave one in this thread already, is it possible that anyone could lighten up around here? or should we have more people threaten to leave or quit or whatever people keep crying about?


:laughing:

All I know is white or brown ...are there quality differences and for crying out loud after you pour it and caulk what does it matter .......I humbly admit there might be a reason.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Pronosaur,

Welcome to PZ.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Kyle181 said:


> Whats the big deal with all the intro nazi's, im pretty sure he gave one in this thread already, is it possible that anyone could lighten up around here? or should we have more people threaten to leave or quit or whatever people keep crying about?


Sorry man. Ifn you're refering to my post in paticular then have at 'er! I wasn't paying attention and should be blasted for not doing so. I'd only read the first page of responses and went ahead and responded, not realizing that there was a whole other page of posts to said gentleman. My bad.

Btw, I did *not* see an intro post from OP. Did I miss that too??? 
The guy seemed genuine and I hope he stays around... but _intro *naziis???*_ :bangin:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Pronosaur said:


> Some mornings it feels like I've been doing plumbing since the Julius Cæsar invented the aqueduct, but it's actually only since the 50s when my old man taught me how to sweat copper (with his father's gasoline-powered, pump-up blow torch). Now I do design-build construction and remod work. On remods of older places I run into everything you can imagine and them some.


I guess we all can say we missed what he already said. :yes:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I guess we all can say we missed what he already said. :yes:


Yeh, all of us 'cept you and Plumbworker. Hope we didn't scare him away since it's always good to hear from someone that knows how it was done *and* can manage a computer! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Miguel said:


> Yeh, all of us 'cept you and Plumbworker. Hope we didn't scare him away since it's always good to hear from someone that knows how it was done *and* can manage a computer! :thumbsup:


No even I asked for an intro after what he already said, my bad for speed reading. :bangin:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> i never made my own oakum? but i can purchase it if needed through my supply house. i pour maybe 2 to 3 joints a year


 My 1st boss in Chitown if he didnt have any oakum would roll up some newspaper and cram it in there, pour the joint and forget about it---ahhh those were the days...before forums


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

stillaround said:


> My 1st boss in Chitown if he didnt have any oakum would roll up some newspaper and cram it in there, pour the joint and forget about it---ahhh those were the days...before forums


We're still fixing all his joints up here.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

killertoiletspider said:


> we're Still Fixing All His Joints Up Here.


 Lol


----------



## Pronosaur (Aug 31, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I guess we all can say we missed what he already said. :yes:


Well, WTF; everybody misses something once in a while. ;o)

I'm not real big on blowing my own horn anyway. What you see is what you get. One old fart with a lotta memories.


Craftsmanship is important. Quickie whiz-bang crimpers do not a quality job make. Remember Poly B?? Hah. Serves 'em right.


I learned to pick oakum outta junk rope as a kid on a sail-training ship. Mostly manila but some hemp when they could get new stuff to replace it. Chandler had to order 10,000 pounds of a size from Italy at that time; no domestic supplies at all.

Hemp was way easier on the fingers; no splinters like in manila.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I bought 20 lbs of oakum last fall. all of it was crap, all dried out. bag of string and dust. had to send it all back.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Did anyone ever use hemp instead?


----------



## Pronosaur (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm wondering about lead toilet connections, too. Who likes 'em?

I still use 'em. Easier to rough-in; more 'give' if the framing ain't too solid so less likely to leak after a few years.



Here in Quebec pretty much all new DWV is ABS; I don't get a client in 100 who'll pay for CI. I get the 'toilet lead' (help out a guy who learned most of the trade in French, willya?) with an ABS ring bound to the bottom of the lead; solvent-weld it right to the 4" or 3".

In French we call 'em simply _'des plombs de cuve_'. What the hell are they called in English? Anybody?


----------



## PipeRain (Sep 14, 2009)

We use a lot of oakum in Philly as lead joints are still code for underground here (actually just got done a few joints on a yard drain today). 

What type of oakum are you guys talking about because I'm aware of two. We either use the oakum with cement, or white oakum. But what I prefer is the brown oakum which is oiled. 

All in all I haven't had a problem with either types though. 

What sort of problems are you guys having?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Pronosaur said:


> I'm wondering about lead toilet connections, too. Who likes 'em?
> 
> I still use 'em. Easier to rough-in; more 'give' if the framing ain't too solid so less likely to leak after a few years.
> 
> ...


The term is lead stub in English. Still very common in commercial/institutional buildings. Very rare to non-existent in residential.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

PipeRain said:


> What type of oakum are you guys talking about because I'm aware of two. We either use the oakum with cement, or white oakum. But what I prefer is the brown oakum which is oiled.
> 
> All in all I haven't had a problem with either types though.
> 
> What sort of problems are you guys having?


20 years ago when I got into the trade there was more than one company that made oakum, and the quality of both white and brown was much better than what they make today now that there is only one manufacturer.


----------

